# TNT-Rec. Tex Mex scramble



## texasgirl (May 2, 2005)

1 dozen eggs, broken to scramble
1 package bacon
approx. 10 corn tortillas, cut up into bite sized pieces
red bell pepper, diced 
purple onion, chopped
12 oz sharp cheddar cheese, shredded


Saute pepper and onion together until softened. Set aside.
Fry bacon until crisp. Put onto papertowels to drain.
Add the tortillas to the bacon grease and cook just long enough to get soft. Add egg and scramble with tortillas until eggs are completely cooked. Add bacon, pepper/onion mixture and mix well. Remove from heat.
Add cheese and mix well. Can be eaten as is or rolled into softened tortillas. Sour cream and salsa are good with it, maybe some guacamole.

Substitution: You can get the already cooked bacon and then use whatever oil you prefer for the tortillas and eggs.


----------



## Alix (May 2, 2005)

Yummy. This looks like a fast dinner to me.


----------



## Shunka (May 3, 2005)

We always made this with green chiles and chopped yellow or Spanish onions. The corn tortillas will sofen without cooking them first too.


----------



## Zereh (May 3, 2005)

Since I skip the bacon part I do it like you, Shunka, and just let the tortilla soften in the egg mixture as it cooks. 

These are quick to put together and everyone loves them! I add diced jalapens if it's for folks who don't mind the extra fire or canned green chillies if it's for those who are wuss..err, sensitive to heat. =P

This is also an easy recipe to scale up or down. We made huge quantities of this to serve at my cousin's gift opening for family she held the day after the wedding. We baked it instead of cooking the eggs on a stove top to make it even easier.


Z


----------

